# fursona couple



## ZombbieBrat (Feb 27, 2016)

i been looking around lately looking for someone to draw me and my mates fursonas cuddling, can anyone draw this for me and if so how much would it cost? the description he gave me of his is a cheetah wolf hybride. sleek like a cheetah. medium length fur that is silky smooth. the stomach matching a wolf yet it melds with the cheetah's spotted back. the tail slim and cat like but the tip fluffy. the face a mix between feline and canine. ears more cat like yet tongue like a dog yet a mix between the soft texture of a dog melded like marble cheese with a cat's. mine is like a 9 tailed arctic fox mixed with white tiger. below is a picture of what i imagine mine to look like but with the tiger stripes also a picture of the type of drawing im looking for (without the keychains though)


----------



## Yarik (Feb 28, 2016)

I can offer drawing it for $30. (Bust, like your examples. Shaded & minor background included)
To get an impression of my style my FA gallery is a good indication: Artwork Gallery for Yarik -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

If you'd rather have somebody else drawing it I'd like to suggest to re-open the thread in the "Art Sales and Auctions*" *section*. *You're more likely to find offers there.


----------



## ZombbieBrat (Feb 28, 2016)

Yarik said:


> I can offer drawing it for $30. (Bust, like your examples. Shaded & minor background included)
> To get an impression of my style my FA gallery is a good indication: Artwork Gallery for Yarik -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> If you'd rather have somebody else drawing it I'd like to suggest to re-open the thread in the "Art Sales and Auctions*" *section*. *You're more likely to find offers there.


ill take a look and let you know when im able to pay for it, thanks :3


----------



## solomonfletcher (Feb 29, 2016)

I love doing cuddly commissions! Here is my commission info: Commission Info -- solomonfletcher's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## redhusky (Feb 29, 2016)

It depends how far you want to take the picture. As in, from sketch to full on colored and shaded. 
What you are asking for is two full body characters which would range from $50 to $100. 

Prices:
forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - Redhusky - Digital Comissions


----------



## ZombbieBrat (Feb 29, 2016)

already having them made but thanks to all who replied


----------

